# TD's GALLERY OF AWESOMENESS



## Twilight Dragon (Aug 30, 2008)

DRAWINGS YEY

So. These are all the drawings that have made it out of the notebook, out of Photoshop, and into the hall of awesomely awesomeness. Like this failed Zelda one that I don't have the link to anymore. Because it sucked.

Onix
Drifloon
Kyogre
Random dragon
_Another_ random dragon 
Midna
Liz
Ho-oh
Toon Link​


----------



## Ambipom (Aug 31, 2008)

I really like the Toon Link!


----------

